# Eclipse Libraries



## bronks (31. Jan 2008)

Hi!

Bitte siehe diesen Screenshot:




Die untersten 6 Libs hat Eclipse ohne mein Zutun angehängt. Dadurch habe ich einige Libs doppelt. Wie kann man die unteren 6 Libs entfernen?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## maki (31. Jan 2008)

Was hast du denn für einen Projekttypen ("nature") ausgewählt?
Je nachdem hängt eclipse seine "Standard" jars für diese Projekttypen automatisch an.


----------



## bronks (31. Jan 2008)

Es ist ein "Dynamic Web Project". Erst hat alles gepaßt. Eines Tages habe ich mir über den Wizzard einen WebserviceClient *neu*gererieren lassen und seit dem hab ich die Libs drin.


----------



## maki (31. Jan 2008)

Nun ja, doppelt mögen sie zwar sein, aber solange es keine Probleme gibt, gibt es auch nix zu lösen, oder?


----------



## bronks (31. Jan 2008)

Interessant was Eclipse da macht: Diese 6 Libs stehen im Projektverzeichnis im WEB-INF/lib und beissen sich mit den externen Libs. Eigentlich wäre es raffiniert, wenn ich die externen Libs auch in o.g. Verzeichnis kopiere, da man das Projekt dann besser transportieren kann.


----------



## maki (31. Jan 2008)

> da man das Projekt dann besser transportieren kann.


Am besten wäre dafür eigentlich Maven 2, damit braucht Eclipse gar nix mehr über libs zu wissen, und du bist wirklich unabhängig, sowohl vom lokalen Dateisystem und dessen Pfaden, als auch von IDEs und ihren Eigenheiten wenn es um libs und den build geht, ist aber auch eine Lernkurve.


----------

